# alarm help



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

got my 2006 gto in a shop for 3 days doing my alarm. why 3 days. its getting a remote start with all the bells and ****, but it wont start. there telling me they have to kill the factory alarm, but they dont know how to. they called a pontiiac dealer and you know how that went. there clueless. anybody have a clue, they had 3 guys look at it. there all stumped. they got into a alarm web site for auto's and they said good luck as if they knew already it was going to be a bitch.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Did they use the spare key for the remote start. You know they need to put a key in there.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I could have sworn there's an old thread on here somewhere about putting a remote start in these cars. I remember vaguely that due to the security system it's near impossible to bypass for a remote start feature/installation.

I could be totally wrong, but I would have loved to get that put on my car as well and this is probably why I am remembering this from quite a while ago.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOJon,
I seem to remember that too...it was best to leave it as is...
Bill


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

i put a viper remote start alarm on my self being a installer it took about 4days but i put window modules and made the gas door work on remote and. all power kill by remote as well it takes some time to do because on mine i had to put it in on the passenger side and the key was weird as well .and yeah its a six speed to


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The BCM is the key, it is the brains of the car.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a python 990 installed in mine. Everything worked just fine but in order to remote start it I had to press the unlock button on the oem remote to disarm the factory security system. I also had to do this before I started the car everytime otherwise it would start and die. If I remember correctly lock and unlock were the only wires located at the bcm. You need to make sure they are using the remote start bypass (which requires a key) I had it in there over the winter and took it out about a month ago. Where are you having it installed at?


----------

